# Which to buy - 2007 Toyota Auris or 2008 Kia Ceed



## Goggles (28 Feb 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

I am buying a used car and I have narrowed it down to the above models (I think!) My budget is €8,000 (I have a 2000 punto to trade in) and both of the above come in between €8,500 and €8,800 at present without pushing the dealer. They are both 1.4l Petrol, Kia road tax is only €156 but Toyota is €333, both have approx 60,000km on the clock even though Toyota is a year older. Kia has a few extras like aircon and leather interior but thought the look, feel and size was very similar in both. Kia would have 3.5years warranty left on it and Toyota dealer would only give 1 year warranty. I don't drive big distances approx 10,000km per year if that makes a difference.

Which would you go for?

Thanks! G*


----------



## foxylady (1 Mar 2011)

Imo- while I prefer the look of the auris you seem to be getting better deal with the kia,longer warranty and cheaper road tax and newer car as well. I would say pick this if you intend keeping it for a long time if not the auris would have a better resale value


----------



## Goggles (1 Mar 2011)

Thanks foxylady! I agree, while I feel the Auris is the "safer" option (simply because it's toyota) it is very hard to ignore the advantages of going with the Ceed...

Does anyone here drive either the Auris or the Ceed?

G*


----------



## john m (1 Mar 2011)

I hace a Ceed estate diesel and had a Corolla diesel 4 door (same as Auris other than saloon rather than hatch). The Ceed both drives better and seems better built than the Toyota did, the Ceed has done 3 years driving without even a lightbulb blowing. The Toyota was equally as reliable but it just didnt feel as nice, it developed a few rattles and the trim was basic (no air con, plastic steering wheel etc) compared to the Ceed. If I were buying one of these, from experience I'd take the Ceed, especially as a used car, the Ceed would have lost more of its initial cost and be a better value option.


----------



## Goggles (1 Mar 2011)

Hi John m, thanks for your reply!
It's good to hear your experience with the Ceed was as reliable as Toyota, I am definately veering more towards the Ceed the more I hear
G*


----------



## Sandals (1 Mar 2011)

iv drove kia's (rio-one petrol one diesel) for nearly three years. Only disadvantage of the kia i find is the resale value ie. you have to stick with kia as other garages give a really poor trade in value. 

Iv did drive an auris once for an eldery lady (and would describe it the same as driving a Peugeot 206, which I only kept for 6 months as it was like driving a hairdryer as described by husband, not nippy at all). A family member has an auris also and I would look at is the boot space big enough for you needs.


----------



## Goggles (1 Mar 2011)

Thanks Sandals! Hairdryer oh dear ;0) I think the boot was sufficient for me but it still looks like all hands are pointing towards the Ceed!

I appreciate your help
G*


----------



## Ancutza (3 Mar 2011)

We have a 1.4 petrol Cee'd since 2008.  Never a moments problem with it and actually a very nice little car to drive.  Spoken by a dyed-in-the-wool 4x4 diesel driver.  If I had to buy it again though then I think I'd buy the 1.6 or the diesel.  1.4 petrol is just a teeny bit gutless.


----------



## Goggles (3 Mar 2011)

Thansk Ancutza! Going to see both again this weekend to be sure but am defo going in the direction of the Ceed

G*


----------



## turtle77 (3 Mar 2011)

I know of a rather reputable IT company that uses Ceeds for it's engineers.
They do quite a few miles in them, and never have a bad word to say about them.

So, if they're good enough for engineers doing 40-60km per annum, they must be very reliable


----------



## silverwake (4 Mar 2011)

I have a Ceed from 2007, and I've already done 120k kms on it.
I never had a single problem with it. Neither with the Ceed, nor with the Kia Shuma II of my husband (10 years old now).

I'll buy a Kia next, that's for sure. I find them trully reliable and they "age" very well.

I never drove a Toyota, though.


----------



## Goggles (14 Mar 2011)

Hi Everyone! To update you I have paid a deposit on the Ceed! Hope to take it home in a week or so and will fill you in then on how I find it once have some proper driving done..

Thanks for all your help
G*


----------



## foxylady (15 Mar 2011)

Goggles said:


> Hi Everyone! To update you I have paid a deposit on the Ceed! Hope to take it home in a week or so and will fill you in then on how I find it once have some proper driving done..
> 
> Thanks for all your help
> G*


 

Happy Motoring


----------



## Almost Broke (15 Mar 2011)

Kia all the way, good choice


----------



## Bigmc (16 Mar 2011)

Best of luck with it Goggles,

Make sure let us know what you think of it when you get a good drive in it, fuel eff etc..


----------

